# Adria dealership recommendations



## eddieo

Have been torn between a Euramobil or Adria and have finally decided to go with a Coral 650 SP - low roof. Sold my camper this weekend so in a position to order - and it's scary! Biggest financial outlay since the house! Can anyone recommend a Euro or UK dealership as I don't mind LHD - and not prepared to pay thousands for a RHD.

Would like to talk if possible regards ownership experience - and what options all of you think necessary. Also is a bike rack for 4 bikes ok?

Not a member as yet so cannot PM if any of you happy or not so happy owners wouldn't mind a chat please email me on: [email protected] and I will contact you.

Best wishes Eddie


----------



## Suenliam

Hallo eddieo - why don't you join and then we can share our experiences of Adrias with everyone who is interested? We think the 650SP is the bees knees by the way!

Sue


----------



## 1946

Hi Eddie,

I own a Adria 660sp which we bought in Germany. I have a fantastic dealer in Germany of whom I bought my last 3 Adria's. His website is www.mpg-mobilpartner.de . I can see that he hasn't got a 650sp in but no doubt he can get you one. Have a look at www.mobile.de and klick on the lefthand side Wohnmobile&wagen. You have to click on Marken en Adria en fill in next to it 650sp. If you need any help with translations, please pm me.
Oh, on the opening page you can go to the right tophand corner and have it in English. The translations are often bad but you'll get an idea.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## 1946

Oh stupid me, you can't pm me. 
Fuzzied brains as I got to bed at 2 am after helping out at a charity event and had to be at the hospital with my 11 year old for a MRI scan, so hopefully excused !!!  

Maddie


----------



## eddieo

Hi Maddie 

have tried responding to your email with a Loooooooooong list of questions but mail being returned as spam? strange have never had this before! 

So I will now put everyone else to sleep with my mundane questions  

I had seen your earlier post and have contacted the dealer you recommended today . 

weight and payload are critical as I am restricted to 3500kg as I am diabetic. have you ever weighed your camper? 

I have 2 children 13 & 15 they will still sleep in tents when we arrive at destination - but hopefully the lounge bed is a decent double? they are reluctant at shows to go to the trouble to demo everything for you... 

what is it like on the road? does it cruise comfortably and enough power on hills? also is it quiet 

OK for winter camping - heating adequate? 

what is the approx fuel consumption? 

have you always bought new & what sort of saving did you make buying in germany 

has your dealer given good PX price or have you sold in the UK - as I am concerned regards future value. 

hope you don't mind all the questions! 

can either post or email as I seem to get your mail ok 

please - no rush as it sounds like you have your hands full... 

Best wishes Eddie


----------



## PLUM99

*SP650*

I do not know if I am too late but check Shelston Caravans (near Mansfield) they have a new SP650 on offer.

Regards
Ian


----------



## bognormike

Eddio

Don't know whre you are, but Premier Motorhomes near Chichester in W Sussex are new & are Adria dealers. Not sure on phone number off hand, but ads in MMM


----------



## 97953

I would not recommend Chelston(Wellington).


----------



## 95853

Davans in Weston-super-mare do Adrias. We had a new Coral 670sk from them with no problems.


----------



## quartet

*Adria dealers*

Davan knocked £4000 off the best price I could get in the north east.
So I got a plane costing £25 from Newcastle to Bristol and they met me at the airport.
Cannot fault them!
Barry


----------



## 98810

I bought mine from Knowepark in Livingston (just to the West of Edinburgh). Really helpful service team and I managed to wangle a good deal. They always seem to have a few Adrias in stock.

www.knowepark.co.uk


----------



## 101600

I think "Sagedog" just picked a Adria up from abroad somewhere, hunt him down and ask him, i think he got a Coral too.

try looking in the Adria section for any of his posts and PM him

update found his post >>HERE<<


----------



## Sagedog

Yep I've got one drop me an email or call 07748113322 really easy to import no hastle at all.


----------



## 103210

The Adria A660 SP is on our list of possibles. As first timers the prospect of importing is some what daunting. I think our nearest dealer is Broad Lane Leisure Daventry. We would be prepared to travel to a dealer but closer the better. Any thoughts on Broad Lane?


----------



## Sagedog

Without sounding exceptionally rude how much money have you guys got to spend, drop me a line and I will help you through the process and even deliver the new unit for you if you want. Do you fancy saving in excess of £5k for a little leg work~??

My new Adria has come with full Uk warranty both base vehicle and habitation area and with a 5 year water ingress warranty. 

Cheers 

Rich


----------



## jako999

Hi I will be taking delivery off my new A660SP in a couple of weaks from Roger at Moran Motorhomes in Ludlow 01584876911 They are a small family run outfit really friendly and great people to deal with This will me the 4th unit we have had of them in the past 5 years and that says a lot for a dealer please tell him that Martin Jackson gave you his number . Hope he can help 8O


----------



## 105345

:xANYTHING IS BETTER THAN A 697 OURS WAS RETURNED TO THE AGENTS OVER A YEAR AGO FOR WARRANTY WORK WITH NO SIGN OF THEM GETTING IT FIXED,I HOPE THAT A 3 YEAR WARRANTY IS NOT THE TIME THAT IT TAKES TO GET IT FIXED.


----------



## UncleNorm

*Timberland and Adria*

Hello to all Adria Fans!

Just to let you know that the panel-van converter, Timberland Motorhomes, now has a franchise for Adria. Auntie Sandra and I have just bought an early Christmas present from them, the Coral 650SP. It has the fixed corner bed with huge storage beneath.

The combi-boiler heating is superb, the attention to detail is worthy of praise.

Having spent a lot of money on it, it was only right that a decent alarm be fitted. For that, we made a 600 miles round trip to the award-winning Van Bitz estate. Well worth the visit.

The chassis? Yes, we've heard lots about the X2/50. Ours is the 2.3 130bhp multijet and it drives beautifully. With the cruise control set at 60 for the return leg, we achieved 27.9 mpg.

We can't wait to start our next adventure!


----------

